# need ballast?



## plum (Mar 17, 2006)

I have a 36" all glass PC fixture with (2) 55watt, does someone what ballast I can replace it with.

THE oem ballast states 
Model 200 Lamp Ballast 34EF and Approved for 2X 55W Biax, 2XF40T-12


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi plum,

A Fulham Workhorse 5 ballast will handle 2X55 compact fluorescent bulbs. Fulham is well known and available at many locations, here is one that is offering it for less than $23 http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/page/001/PROD/FulhamWH/WH5120L. If you need instructions for wiring, visit the Fulham website and use wiring diagram 11 for the Workhorse 5 ballast. http://www.fulham.com/images/WDgifs/wire11.gif


----------

